# Husband and wife shopping



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

A husband and wife are shopping in their local Wal-Mart. 
The husband picks up a case of Budweiser and puts it in their cart. 
'What do you think you're doing?' asks the wife.. 
'They're on sale, only $10 for 24 cans he replies. 
'Put them back, we can't afford them demands the wife, and so they carry on shopping. 
 A few aisles further on along the woman picks up a $20 jar of face cream and puts it in the basket. 
What do you think you're doing?' asks the husband. 
'It?s my face cream.. It makes me look beautiful,' replies the wife. 
 Her husband retorts: 'So does 24 cans of Budweiser and it's half the price.' 

 On the PA system: 'Cleanup on aisle 25, we have a husband down.'


----------



## scootdevon (Jul 26, 2010)

*Lol very good *


----------



## Caroline (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't take credit for it, my sister in law sent it to me


----------



## Monica (Jul 26, 2010)

LOL, funny


----------



## simonrudd (Jul 27, 2010)

hahahhaa - i love it!


----------

